# Good cabinet. A couple small mistakes



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Norm was my mentor back in '92- Thank you Norm. Enjoy your table.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

From what I've seen of Norm on the tube, he is one real craftsman. You can tell just watching how he works that he has done all this many, many times. Sorry to hear he retired, but sooner or later we all move on to something else. Yes, I will enjoy the cabinet. I am already glad I made it, having used it to finish the last pieces of its fence.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

thnx. mistakes and learning happened, but it is very functional. j


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks great and the mix of woods has it's own story you can tell. I guess the new challenge will be see if you can come up with a use for that unused space left over from the short drawers.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

Challenge met: I plan on installing a vertical, sliding shelf with a few saw blades hanging on it. Kidding, I think….


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Outstanding build! Norm is still the man in my book.


----------

